# South Australia introduces a fee for 457 students in government schools



## Spirax (Dec 14, 2016)

South Australia has introduced a student fee for children of 457 visa holders attending government schools. The fee applies for families arriving in Australia from 1 January 2017 and extends to all 457 visa holders in 2018 regardless of when they arrived in Australia.

For more information visit the Department for Education and Child Development website.


----------

